# Outback vs Revolution



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

After paddling my azz off to keep up with a peddler on Saturday I'm ready to make the jump to a mirage driven yak. I spent the last hour and half making my way back to the ramp and I made two casts. That was preceded by getting sucked through the inlet at Fisherman's Island when I made a cast to breaking fish. 

If there are any of you out there that have had experiance good or bad with either of the models above I'd appreciate hearing from you.

Thanks in advance, Tim


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I've owned a Hobie Sport, and currently own a Hobie Revo. I've peddled an Adventure a time or two, and fished with some guys in the Outback.

If you are going to have to fight wind or current, the Mirage 'Yaks win, hands down...

The Outback definitely gives up some speed to the Revo, but the Revo gives up some stability to the Outback. I'll take the speed of the Revo.

Either would make a great choice, if I was doing a lot of standing up, poling or sight casting, I'd pick the Outback. If I was covering a lot of big water, I'd pick the Adventure. As it happens, the Revo does JUST WHAT IT WAS DESIGNED TO DO, and that's fill the gap in the middle...

I also have a W.S. T-160i, that I love to fish out of, but if there's gonna be some wind/current involved, I'll take the Revo, every time.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Yup. What he said. 
.


----------



## mack52 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Outback*

Outback gets my vote, but just like railroader said you cant go wrong with either, once you go hands free you wont go back. I like the outback because I am a big fella, about 250lbs and with all the junk I take out, the outback gives me smooth ride and lots of storage. Plus the revo has a rounder shape in the front and that wouldnt work for me because I take my dog out some times and with the flatter front and back he can ride with no problems. With out a doubt this is the best adult toy I have ever owned. enjoy and welcome to the club.:fishing:


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Question on peddeling a Marage drive for RR or/and Mack.
Are your legs ever bent over a 90 degree angle at the hips when peddling?
You've probably never had a need to notice that and are probably wondering why such a dumb question?
Answer: I just had a hip replacement (recouping and bored) and will be restricted to bending my leg over 90deg.and wondering if I'll be able to peddle one.Iwill try it out first though.
Thanks in advance if you decide to answer!


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

bbcroaker said:


> Question on peddeling a Marage drive for RR or/and Mack.
> Are your legs ever bent over a 90 degree angle at the hips when peddling?
> You've probably never had a need to notice that and are probably wondering why such a dumb question?
> Answer: I just had a hip replacement (recouping and bored) and will be restricted to bending my leg over 90deg.and wondering if I'll be able to peddle one.Iwill try it out first though.
> Thanks in advance if you decide to answer!


In relation to your torso, I'd say not more than about a 60 deg. bend. If you can still ride a bike, I believe you will have no trouble.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

RR Thanks ! 
I can do 60 easy will try to rent one in the spring for a day some where.Maybe Florida in Feb. Will be good therapy for me mentaly and physicly after my recoup time.


----------



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

seeknfin said:


> After paddling my azz off to keep up with a peddler on Saturday I'm ready to make the jump to a mirage driven yak. I spent the last hour and half making my way back to the ramp and I made two casts. That was preceded by getting sucked through the inlet at Fisherman's Island when I made a cast to breaking fish.
> 
> If there are any of you out there that have had experiance good or bad with either of the models above I'd appreciate hearing from you.
> 
> Thanks in advance, Tim


It was good fishing with you. Wait till you fish the light line with one. It is great!
Trevor


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

any of you "mirage drive owners" ever launched from the surf with these yaks before???


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Not yet and don't plan on it if I can help it.

I assume that by "surf" you mean some decent sized waves vs. the 1 footers you get at shallow beaches.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

well, anything, from 1 footers to 3-4 footers.... im really interested about being able to charge through the breakers steadfast and get out of the danger zone & beyond them... I figured somebody would have used it launching from any surf.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

The only surf I've launched from is the beach from Cape Henlopen State Park. The beach is extremely shallow (grade) and at low tide, you can walk out about 1/4 mile and your still calf deep. 

The waves were maybe 1 foot or less and it was no problem . . . wade out past the breakers and hop on. I would not do that on beaches that have a deep drop off or 4 foot waves crashing on shore, but that's just me


----------

